#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Sou novo em mikrotik, poderiam me dar uma luz sobre um mikrotik 850gx2

## dmfstanley

Boa noite galera, sou novo em mikrotik, inventei de pegar um de um cliente pra tentar configurar o balance de dois links mais foi frustrante hehehehe, não consegui.

a infra do cara é a seguinte,

vivo fibra 200mb no modem da operadora distribuindo ip 192.168.15.0/24
net virtua 240mb no modem da operadora distribuindo ip 192.168.0.0/24

tentei alguns tutorias da net mais sem sucesso, consigo fazer o mikrotik enxergar os dois links configurando eles pelo dhcp cliente, mais acho que é alto nas rotas que não estou conseguindo fazer, os tutos pediam pra mexer no mangle, no qual segui configurando e mesmo assim não funcionou,


qual a forma mais simples e rapida de configurar esses dois links no mikrotik para serem usados ao mesmo tempo , não há necessidade de juntar e formar 1 só de 440mb, o cliente quer que eles trabalhem juntos mais não somando os dois, e ao mesmo tempo tendo uma configuração que caso caia um deles o outro assume..

muito obrigado pela atenção galera!!!

----------


## vagnerricardo

Vá em IP-> dhcp client,+, Interfaçe (coloque a interfaçe do primeiro link,
mantenha marcado Use ntp e DNS, Add default route= yes, default distance = 0

no segundo link repita todo o processo porem em Default Route Distance coloque=1
P.S interface coloque a porta do segundo Link

assim caso caia o primeiro link o segundo sobe...existem formas mais eficientes, porem simples e rápida que não demanda conhecimento técnico é esta.

----------


## dmfstanley

> Vá em IP-> dhcp client,+, Interfaçe (coloque a interfaçe do primeiro link,
> mantenha marcado Use ntp e DNS, Add default route= yes, default distance = 0
> 
> no segundo link repita todo o processo porem em Default Route Distance coloque=1
> P.S interface coloque a porta do segundo Link
> 
> assim caso caia o primeiro link o segundo sobe...existem formas mais eficientes, porem simples e rápida que não demanda conhecimento técnico é esta.


eu cheguei a fazer isso, mais quando ligo o mikrotik no switch os notebooks não navegam na net, recebem ip correto do mikrotik porem da conectividade nula ou limita sem acesso a internet....
dessa forma que vc descreveu não preciso mexer em mais nada nele? em mangle, routes, nat etc etc?

----------


## fernandopiassu

Vc NUNCA vai somar esses links, SEMPRE vai trabalhar um a um!!!! 
De forma simultânea, é claro, pois isso sim é um LOAD de verdade.

----------


## fernandopiassu

A melhor forma de vc resolver esse problema aí é balancear por peso igual essas cargas com um LOAD em HTTPS para não haver problema com páginas que requerem mesma rota de entrada e saída. 
Se não conseguir resolver seu problema me fala que te ajudo...

----------


## bilrelikia

pode manda contato te ajudarei ate onde sei o restante sera com vc

----------


## vagnerricardo

Não estão navegando porquê falta você ir em Firewall Nat e criar uma regra de masquerade

IP-> Firewall-> Nat-> + -> chain: SRCNAT , chain : MASQUERADE -> apply,

isso deve fazer sua internet funcionar.

----------


## Batmam

Amigo, faça por rota...coloca determinados clientes pra sair por link 1 e restante no link2

----------


## dmfstanley

> A melhor forma de vc resolver esse problema aí é balancear por peso igual essas cargas com um LOAD em HTTPS para não haver problema com páginas que requerem mesma rota de entrada e saída. 
> Se não conseguir resolver seu problema me fala que te ajudo...


na verdade não quero somar eles não, quero simplesmente deixar os dois configurados no mikrotik e balancear os dois, pra nao utilizar somente um link, e quando um desses links cairem o outro continue funcionando.... heheheh

----------


## dmfstanley

> pode manda contato te ajudarei ate onde sei o restante sera com vc


me add no zap ai entao.. 11 98803 0769

----------


## dmfstanley

> A melhor forma de vc resolver esse problema aí é balancear por peso igual essas cargas com um LOAD em HTTPS para não haver problema com páginas que requerem mesma rota de entrada e saída. 
> Se não conseguir resolver seu problema me fala que te ajudo...


eu trouxe o mikrotik pra casa, e estou tentando fazer ele funcionar somente com meu virtua 120mb e mesmo assim nao consigo hahahhaa, treco dificil da bixiga, pelo que entendi eu até consigo fazer o mikrotik reconhecer o link mais o problema é quando uso a saida dele pro meu pc, nao navego, pego ip do mikrotik que configurei o dhcp mais nao navega, problema semelhante ao que ocorre no cliente com os dois links. se quiser me add no zap 11 98803-0769

----------


## rcardomenezes

> eu trouxe o mikrotik pra casa, e estou tentando fazer ele funcionar somente com meu virtua 120mb e mesmo assim nao consigo hahahhaa, treco dificil da bixiga, pelo que entendi eu até consigo fazer o mikrotik reconhecer o link mais o problema é quando uso a saida dele pro meu pc, nao navego, pego ip do mikrotik que configurei o dhcp mais nao navega, problema semelhante ao que ocorre no cliente com os dois links. se quiser me add no zap 11 98803-0769


Pelo que entendi você configurou ele pra receber dhcp do virtua certo? E como configurou a porta de saída? Fez um dhcp server nessa porta? Fez o nat mascareade que resolve a internet.

----------


## bilrelikia

chama la amigo 21975655319

----------


## dmfstanley

> Pelo que entendi você configurou ele pra receber dhcp do virtua certo? E como configurou a porta de saída? Fez um dhcp server nessa porta? Fez o nat mascareade que resolve a internet.


isso, configurei um dhcp na eth5 que será a saida, cheguei a fazer nat tbm... mais devo estar faltando algo hehehe

----------


## rcardomenezes

> isso, configurei um dhcp na eth5 que será a saida, cheguei a fazer nat tbm... mais devo estar faltando algo hehehe


Botou DNS?

----------


## dmfstanley

> Botou DNS?


botei sim... hehehehe

----------

